# 566 geometry: choice between S and M



## blm (Nov 20, 2001)

Hello Look owners,

Just sold my cervelo RS and since the gf does not want to move to buy a bike (we ride the same size) i'm in the very uncomfortable position of shopping for a bike, she'll ride the mule since she likes it a lot (a sweet ti mule, mind you)

Now the Look 566/ulegra is calling me after i saw one at LBS. It was a size L, i will try to go to a dealer that have sizes S and M to really see the difference.

So the question: i've had bikes with toptubes ranging from 53 to 54 cm, the look geometry seems to fall in between for me.

S or M? I'm 5'7" 1/2 with 31" inseam. The medium has a very long HT, perhaps too long while the TT on the small falls a bit on the short side. The cervelo was a 51 (53.2TT, 14cmHT) and i was ok with a reversed 100mm stem, compact handlebar, Sram levers and 2cm spacers.

I think the 16,5 cm TT on the medium seems a bit extreme for the size. A solution would be a small with a 110mm stem, knowing that the ultegra levers are longer.

Anyone out there who had the same problem?


----------



## blm (Nov 20, 2001)

Anyone?

I really need to know, any input woould help.

thanks


----------



## scuollo (Aug 2, 2010)

*medium 566*

I am about your size - 5'9" with 29-30 inseam. I am riding a medium 566 with a 100cm stem. While i am stretched a bit reaching for the hoods, I like it cause it is more aro and gives me more positon options. I say go for 566 medium and select a stem to get the bars where you want them. I love the bike. Try not to get hung up on the measurement because the geometry between bikes is SO different. I gave up on that method and just fit the bike with my best guess stem length.


----------



## blm (Nov 20, 2001)

*thanks*

Look 566 owners are a rare breed!

Thanks for the input, I'm trying to find a shop that will let me demo the bike, i'll know in a milisecond which size fits if I ride one.

There are not too many dealers here and I have yet to see a small or a medium, all the ones in stock are size L or XS, nothing in between.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm 5'8" with very proportional body measurements on a Medium 566 with Rival. If you are shorter of torso then you might like the small, if you are fairly proportional you might like the medium better.


----------



## blm (Nov 20, 2001)

*top tube and head tube*

Thanks,

My current setup is closer to the small than the medium and i would have to use a 90mm stem with the 16.5cm HT, not sure, this seems long.
With the small I would have to use a 110mm stem that to me sounds more in line with a 14.5cm HT.

The reason why I think a small is right is that I saw the Pez review and he looks well fitted (small 566 and he is 5'8") and also two shop owners put me on a small without asking details. Of course two other ones would probably put me on a medium...hence the questionning.

Unfortunately I cand find a shop that have both the small and medium to visually compare: they are all sold out on these sizes.

I'm off thursday and found a place where I could test ride, 1 1/2 hour drive but a nice loop with a few good climbs and descents in the hills near Ottawa, Canada, sounds tempting and at least I would see if this is a bike for me.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

Yes, go test ride it, it will be well worth it. I'll tell you my thoughts on this bike. It came out in 2009 and at the time there wasn't a bike in it's price range ($2500) that could touch it. The ride quality, the power transfer, the handling, is absolutely top notch. I have ridden many other bikes in the price range and cannot find it's equal. Now, my wife has a Parlee Z4, and if you are familiar with Parlee you know that this is one nice ride, goes for around $4k minimum and price goes up if you start adding upgrades. It is the same size as my bike so I ride it frequently, it's one heck of a ride. I am always pleasantly surprised that when I get back on my 566 the performance is almost equivalent. I would give the nod to the Parlee in every category, but the 566 is right on it's heels. 

The only person I would say this bike is not for is those large riders who put out watts like Mark Cavendish, but that said if a large rider would put on a nice stiff wheelset this bike would be just fine.

This is the review that caught my attention of the bike and probably is responsible for getting me to buy it. http://www.bikesportmichigan.com/reviews/Look566-2009.shtml


----------



## keeno (Jun 27, 2011)

I am 5' 7'' with a 30-inch inseam. I have the small. My stem is stock. I inquired about the medium, but the small felt so great on the test rides that I went with it. My LBS also seemed to think the small was the better option for me. At any rate, I really love the bike. Can you test both and see what yOu think?


----------

